# Worried



## Glenny12 (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi & hello to everyone here I have just been diagnosed with type 2 diabetes and been put on Metformin 1000 mg per day. But they now want me to start 2000 mg per day tomorrow. I am very worried that I will have a hypo? Any advice will be greatly appreciated and it is all making me feel sick with worry. Also what is the best reading from an glucose monitor meter?


----------



## Eddy Edson (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi Glenny12 - Somebody with more experience than me will come along with a better answer, but as far as I know the risk of hypo's from Metformin is very low. I think 2000mg is a standard kind of dose - I've been on it for a few months & never come close to a hypo.

Can you give us a bit more info - what yr HbA1c and finger-prick blood glucose look like, what other meds you're on, any other conditions, what kind of support you're getting from doctors/nurses etc?

And just in general - T2 is a big deal but not *that* big a deal, by itself.  Getting your blood glucose under control is probably quite do-able with a modest amount of work around diet and exercise. Commonly the biggest clinical risks are cardiovascular, and if you have high cholesterol, blood pressure etc then it's often not that hard to get them sorted also.


----------



## Glenny12 (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi Eddy thanks for your reply. My blood glucose ans been up and down in the past week really. I have depression/ HBP and asthma:

Ventolin Inhaler
Seretide Inhaler
Venlafaxine
Perindopril

GP was not really helpful, but the diabetic nurse was amazing, she stated that I should not get any hypo's, but been reading on google and some people do?


----------



## Glenny12 (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Eddy Edson (Aug 26, 2018)

I think hypo's from Metformin would be very rare - maybe if you ran up & down a mountain every day, only ate weeds & drank gallons of vodka or something - but like I say, somebody else will probably have a more informed view.

I'm on perindopril for BP & it's done a great job over the last couple of months in bringing my BP down to "normal".

In general, I'd recommend looking at this newbie info: https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/useful-links-for-people-new-to-diabetes.10406/  and particularly the parts about self-testing BG. I think just about everybody here would say that frequent self-testing is essential for getting a handle on things.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Aug 26, 2018)

Glenny12 said:


> View attachment 9735



That looks pretty much like me from a few months ago. I would guess that 2000mg Metformin should bring those readings down a few points & the rest will be mainly up to tweaking yr diet, with a big focus on amounts & types of carbohydrates.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Aug 26, 2018)

Oh, also, I recall something about steroids in asthma inhaler meds having an impact on BG levels; sure somebody will have something to offer on that.


----------



## Glenny12 (Aug 26, 2018)

Eddy Edson said:


> That looks pretty much like me from a few months ago. I would guess that 2000mg Metformin should bring those readings down a few points & the rest will be mainly up to tweaking yr diet, with a big focus on amounts & types of carbohydrates.



Thank you Eddy, this has relived me some what knowing you was in the same boat.


----------



## Glenny12 (Aug 26, 2018)

Eddy Edson said:


> Oh, also, I recall something about steroids in asthma inhaler meds having an impact on BG levels; sure somebody will have something to offer on that.



I have been on inhalers most of my life, I have just managed to get my seretide down from 4 puffs per day to only 2 puff per day.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Aug 26, 2018)

Glenny12 said:


> Thank you Eddy, this has relived me some what knowing you was in the same boat.


Diet tweaking is the part which takes some work - everybody's different & there's all sorts of competing recommendations. Testing before & after eating is pretty much essential for getting a handle on what works & doesn't work for you.  

For BG, the focus has to be on carbs, but at the same time you need to be conscious of not screwing up other risk factors - particularly cardiovascular-related, since that's where the main clinical risks for diabetics often come from. 

But no need to get everything sorted all at once. Think little steps, and take yr time to do the reading, research & asking any questions.


----------



## Glenny12 (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Drummer (Aug 26, 2018)

You could possibly get the feelings of a hypo when taking Metformin and reducing carbs in the diet, as Metformin inhibits the liver releasing glucose to compensate - but having a 'real' hypo with risk of coma and injury - most unlikely, Metformin doesn't lower glucose levels like that.
I took Metformin for just over a month, felt so ill that I stopped taking it and Atorvastatin - and I just got better and better. No longer diabetic, hardly even prediabetic - just about normal really - so you really don't need to worry about Metformin as long as you are not having dreadful side effects.
I am not sure what all those test numbers are - if you test your meals two hours after starting to eat you can see where to reduce your carbs to lower your levels down to normal.


----------



## Glenny12 (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi thanks for that, how did the Metformin make you feel how did you achieve getting of the medication?


----------



## KARNAK (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi @Glenny12 welcome to the forum . Afraid I can`t help you with the metformin, it doesn't come under my Type 1 diabetes but Artovastatin a bloody nightmare, never again and that includes any statin. @Drummer got that one right. Anyway just want to welcome you aboard.


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi @Glenny12 
Welcome to the forum.  Sorry about your diagnosis if T2.  As Eddy has said it is a condition that is manageable and it sounds as if you have a good team around you.  

There are a lot of people on here who have started in Metformin and then through changes to diet and exercise have managed to get their BG under control and come off the meds.  I know that some have felt poorly with taking it and have been switched to a slow release version.  If you are getting side effects you could ask your nurse about this.

As others have said the glucose levels in your blood come from converting *any carbohydrates* that you eat. Testing your BG before a meal and two hours after a meal will show you what impact the meal you have eaten has had.  I knew very little about carbs when I was diagnosed, but now can quote the carbs for many common foods as I am calculating these every day.

I know that a lot of people on here have recommended this book
Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker
It explains clearly what has happened to you and how to manage the condition.

I hope that this is of some help.


----------



## Bronco Billy (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi Glenny12. Welcome, you have come to the right place for help, there’s lots of it here.

Usually, a healthy glucose reading is between 4.0 and 7.0, but it can vary slightly depending on the individual. Judging by the photo you posted, I think it’s unlikely you will go hypo if the numbers on it are representative. If you are worried, you can find more information about hypos at https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-to-diabetes/complications/hypos

The early stages after diagnosis can be very much trial and error, but you will soon learn what works for you. Good luck and take care.


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 27, 2018)

Metformin is not considered a hypo inducing drug, it works by controlling the release of glucose into the blood stream. However, as BG levels reduce then there _may_ be false hypo's which, although worrying, are not a big problem.

The thing is that when you feel a little 'off' just test; you should be fine if your BG levels are above 4.0


----------



## Drummer (Aug 27, 2018)

Glenny12 said:


> Hi thanks for that, how did the Metformin make you feel how did you achieve getting of the medication?


I only took metformin in conjunction with the statin, and stopped them both at the same time - but I was suicidal. I was so miserable, could not go out after taking the tablets, due to being incontinent, I was sleeping badly due to the pains in my muscles, the constant itching all over my body, everything tasted strange, I used to sing a lot of folk songs, and thank goodness my daughter asked me to write them down, because I found I could not remember them - at Christmas 2016 I went to the shops and did the shopping for the holiday twice - left the first lot in the back of the car.
I threw the tablets in the bin.


----------



## Glenny12 (Sep 1, 2018)

Hi Thanks to you all for your support. I have now been on Metformin 2 @ 500mg twice daily for 5 days. It has impacted on my sugar levels but I have noticed that when I have 3 weetabix in a morning without milk or sugar just with water, my BG can go to 15 mmol or higher.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Sep 3, 2018)

Glenny12 said:


> Hi Thanks to you all for your support. I have now been on Metformin 2 @ 500mg twice daily for 5 days. It has impacted on my sugar levels but I have noticed that when I have 3 weetabix in a morning without milk or sugar just with water, my BG can go to 15 mmol or higher.


39g of highly-processed carbs in 3 Weetabix - turns to glucose pretty quickly.  Very few Ds could tolerate that, especially in the morning.  Something like eggs, or full fat Greek yogurt with a few berries would be much kinder to your levels.


----------



## Drummer (Sep 3, 2018)

Wow - Metformin is not some sort of magic potion to protect you from poor choices - diabetics cannot deal with carbohydrates and our diet really needs to take that into account.


----------



## Martin Canty (Sep 4, 2018)

Drummer said:


> Wow - Metformin is not some sort of magic potion to protect you from poor choices - diabetics cannot deal with carbohydrates and our diet really needs to take that into account.


I wouldn't have put it quite like that, but all breakfast cereals are highly processed....

Taking a lead from how we used to eat, my philosophy is that my food is:

Low in Carbs
Minimally Processed
Usually made from scratch


----------



## Sharron1 (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi,
I was diagnoised in July T2.I am now on 1500 gms Metforim increasing to 2000 next week.  I received conflicting advice about testing my BGLs. In the end I did buy a monitor and all the bits and pieces and then put it in the cupboard. I eventually got bored with just thinking about wht to do and decided to teach myself - I didn't know who to ask to show me. After a few goes I managed it and it wasn't difficult or painful. I now test myself regularly to see what works foodwise. It has been such a help - my levels now hover between low 6's and 5's - so clearly something is working. As for the breakfast that was my concern - I tried porridge (love it) but it sent my BG up to low 7's - small portion (30gm) and water. Poached egg meant the BGL dropped to low 6's. Mini shreddies sent it too high. But an egg everyday is probably not the best idea in the world  As everyone says it is all trial and (alas) error. I don't really have any idea about my BGL - only that they are not bad. Good luck.


----------



## Drummer (Sep 4, 2018)

Sharron1 said:


> Hi,
> Poached egg meant the BGL dropped to low 6's. Mini shreddies sent it too high. But an egg everyday is probably not the best idea in the world



It is a pity that someone did not check up sooner, but at least now there is some actual real research going on - probably because all the advice about food and health we've had over the last several decades has now resulted in expected life spans reducing and people are beginning to ask why.
Eggs every day are just fine, eat all you like - assuming that you are a fairly average type of person you are more likely to benefit from the excellent nourishment eggs provide than otherwise.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Sep 4, 2018)

Sharron1 said:


> Hi,
> I was diagnoised in July T2.I am now on 1500 gms Metforim increasing to 2000 next week.  I received conflicting advice about testing my BGLs. In the end I did buy a monitor and all the bits and pieces and then put it in the cupboard. I eventually got bored with just thinking about wht to do and decided to teach myself - I didn't know who to ask to show me. After a few goes I managed it and it wasn't difficult or painful. I now test myself regularly to see what works foodwise. It has been such a help - my levels now hover between low 6's and 5's - so clearly something is working. As for the breakfast that was my concern - I tried porridge (love it) but it sent my BG up to low 7's - small portion (30gm) and water. Poached egg meant the BGL dropped to low 6's. Mini shreddies sent it too high. But an egg everyday is probably not the best idea in the world  As everyone says it is all trial and (alas) error. I don't really have any idea about my BGL - only that they are not bad. Good luck.



There's absolutely nothing wrong with going into the 7's after a meal - non-diabetics do that.


----------



## Bahallathegreat (Sep 5, 2018)

Glenny12 said:


> Hi & hello to everyone here I have just been diagnosed with type 2 diabetes and been put on Metformin 1000 mg per day. But they now want me to start 2000 mg per day tomorrow. I am very worried that I will have a hypo? Any advice will be greatly appreciated and it is all making me feel sick with worry. Also what is the best reading from an glucose monitor meter?


Hi welcome um I’ve been a diabetic well diagnosed 7 years now and When I was on metformin I never went too low I did with gliclazide but not met . Those reading are not too bad actually for how long you’ve been diabetic, I’m no expert tho. Um don’t worry too much as I’ve never heard it gives hypos but everyone is different . Get some sweeties like candy in your bag ect just in case if you go Dow to say 4 or 5 have thre sweeties but try not to worry x


----------

